# μασλάτι



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 20, 2010)

Τί θα πει ακριβώς «μασλάτι», και πώς ετυμολογείται;

Σύμφωνα με ένα παλιό μου φίλο στην Ελασσόνα, παλιότερα έλεγαν «Πες μας κανένα μασλάτι».


----------



## crystal (Jan 20, 2010)

Στο χωριό της μητέρας μου στην Κοζάνη, με το ''μασλάτι'' εννοούν το αστείο, το χωρατό.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 20, 2010)

Στα τούρκικα maslahat σημαίνει «ζήτημα, θέμα» και επίσης «ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος δράσης». Πιο κοντινό στη μακεδονίτικη σημασία μου φαίνεται το masal, «παραμύθι». Νομίζω σε κάποιες διαλέκτους έχει μείνει και ως "μασάλι".


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2010)

Έχει μείνει στην Ξάνθη, Κοζάνη και στα πέριξ, από ό,τι ξέρω, με την έννοια «κουτσομπολιά» (το μασάλι, εννοώ).


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Εν Τρίκκη, _μασλάτι_ σημαίνει κουβεντολόι (small talk, Simon  και κατ' επέκταση κουτσομπολιό.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2010)

Δεν γνωρίζω (ούτε μπορώ να πω) αν το _μασλάτι_ και το _μασάλι_ σχετίζονται. Όντως στα κοζανίτικα _μασλάτι_ είναι το καλαμπούρι, το αστείο που είπε κι η crystal (αυτήν τη σημασία ήξερα εγώ). Αγνοώ όμως με ποια σημασία χρησιμοποιείται σε άλλες τοπικές διαλέκτους (όπως είπε ο daeman).

Για το _μασάλι_ τα πράγματα είναι (τουλάχιστον για μένα) απλούστερα, διότι στα Σέρρας το χρησιμοποιούσαμε πολύ. Και πάντα με τη σημασία "παραμύθι, (κ. κατ' επέκτ.) ψέμα, υπερβολή κλπ". Αφού όταν ήμουν παιδί, κι άκουγα συχνά τη φράση "αυτά είναι μασάλια!" όταν κάποιος αμφισβητούσε το αληθές των λόγων κάποιου (συνήθ. κάποιου φιδέμπορα), έκανα τη σύνδεση με τη λέξη _μούσι_ στη σημασία "ψέμα" διότι τα _μασάλια_ και τα _μούσια_ μού ακούγονταν λέξεις κοντινές.

Στο Πρωίας (1933) το _μασάλι_ λημματογραφείται με σήμανση ότι πρόκειται για αραβική λέξη (και με σημασία "παραμύθι"), ανάμεσα στα επίσης αραβικά _μασαλάς_ "πυρσός" και _μάσαλλα_ "εύγε, μπράβο, να μη βασκαθείς!".


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Στο Πρωίας (1933) το _μασάλι_ λημματογραφείται με σήμανση ότι πρόκειται για αραβική λέξη (και με σημασία "παραμύθι"), ανάμεσα στα επίσης αραβικά _μασαλάς_ "πυρσός" και _μάσαλλα_ "εύγε, μπράβο, να μη βασκαθείς!".


Χμ... Το maşallah είναι αραβικής προέλευσης, όντως (Masha'Allah), αλλά δε νομίζω ότι έχει καμία σχέση με το μασάλι. Σημαίνει κάτι σε _Αλλάχ θέλοντος_ (αραβικά δε γνωρίζω, οπότε θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε κάποιον που να ξέρει :)) και στα τουρκικά χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον εκεί όπου εμείς θα λέγαμε _φτου σου (μη σε βασκάνω)_.


----------



## mariaak (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B1&sin=all

μάσαλα [másala] επιφ. : (λαϊκότρ., παρωχ.) για να εκφράσουμε θαυμασμό, επιδοκιμασία, επιβράβευση ή για αποτροπή βασκανίας: ~ το παιδί, πόσο ψήλωσε!
[τουρκ. maşallah (από τα αραβ.)]


μασάλι το [masáli] Ο44 : (προφ., σπάν.) ψέμα ή σαχλαμάρα.
[τουρκ. masal `παραμύθι, ψέμα΄ (αραβ. mesel) -ι]


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2010)

Palavra, δεν υπονόησα ότι το _μασάλι_ σχετίζεται ετυμολογικώς με το _μάσαλα_ (πού το είδες;!). :) Έγραψα όμως ότι και τα τρία (_μασαλάς_, _μασάλι_, _μάσαλλα_ / _μάσαλα_) το Πρωίας τα αναφέρει ως λέξεις αραβικής προέλευσης, οι οποίες όμως ξέρουμε ότι μας ήρθαν μέσω της τουρκικής.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2010)

Πουθενά, δήαρ, απλώς δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ αφού ήβρα το αρθράκι της Βίκι.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2010)

Χε χε, θυμάμαι τη (μικρασιάτισσα) γιαγιά μου να μου λέει _μά*σ*αλα_ με πολύ παχύ το /sh/. Κρίμα που δεν έχουμε σχετικό γράμμα να δηλώνουμε αυτόν τον φθόγγο. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι, από την ώρα που διάβασα αυτό το _μάσαλα _σιγοτραγουδάω νοερά _Çadırımın üstüne şıp dedi damladı_ (_Allah canımı almadı almadı, Hey rampi rampi!, Rampi rampi rampi rampi *maşallah*_ κτλ κτλ ) και όχι τίποτ' άλλο, δεν βλέπω και βιντεάκια απο 'δω να βάλω και το κατάλληλο γιουτουμπάκι


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2010)

Τέσσερα φτάνουν; :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Τέσσερα φτάνουν; :)


Τι άλλο να ζητήσω, τι άλλο να ζητήσω...


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2010)

Άσε κάτω τον Κλάιβ , πάρε το θωρηκτό ... 
Δες και τα π.μ. σου, αφού δεν βλέπεις γιουτουμπάκια! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2010)

Τα είδα, τα είδα, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## StellaP (Jan 21, 2010)

Ουχί μόνον εν Τρίκκη όπως λέγει ο Daeman αλλά και εν Λαρίση μασλάτι σημαίνει "κους κους, μπίρι μπίρι σε καφετέρια". Γιατί ειδικά σε καφετέρια; Αντιγράφω από την τοπική εφημερίδα : 
"Αποκέντρωση στην πόλη του καφέ!
Η πόλη του καφέ έχει χαρακτηριστεί στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν η Λάρισα και όχι άδικα.Ως αποτέλεσμα του τρόπου ζωής των κατοίκων της πόλης και των συνηθειών τους, οι καφετέριες αυξάνονται και πληθύνονται και παρά το γεγονός ότι διανύουμε μία δύσκολη οικονομικά περίοδο, δεν τίθεται θέμα βιωσιμότητας των συγκεκριμένων επιχειρήσεων, τουναντίον μάλιστα. Τον τελευταίο καιρό όμως παρατηρείται μία επιθυμία για "αποκέντρωση" των καφετεριών της πόλης που ολοένα και κερδίζει έδαφος αλλά και υποστηρικτές."
Η συνέχεια του άρθρου αφορά τους λόγους για τους οποίους οι καινούριες καφετέριες ανοίγουν εκτός του κέντρου της πόλης.

Δεν είναι αστείο ότι η Λάρισα θεωρείται η πόλη της καφετέριας. Το διαπιστώνει κανείς και με τα μάτια του αλλά η διαβεβαίωση έγινε από τις εταιρείες που εισάγουν και πωλούν καφέ. Αυτές ξέρουν.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 23, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Πρώτα-πρώτα, τί θα πει φιδέμπορας; Κάποιος που πουλάει «φιδίσιο λάδι» ("snake oil"); Δηλαδή «κομπογιαννίτης»;

Ζαζούλα, πού είναι τα Σέρρας; Πώς ετυμολογείται; Μορφολογικά με εκπλήσσει – ουδέτερο πληθυντικό σε –ας!

Και τί θα πει δήαρ;

Εδώ ακούγονται συνέχεια inşallah και maşallah. Στα αραβικά το inşallah είναι إن شاء الله in shā’a l-lāh (αν θέλει ο Θεός) και το maşallah είναι ما شاء الله‎ mā shā’a l-lāh (ό, τι θέλει ο Θεός, δηλ. όχι ό, τι θέλει ο Σατανάς, ίσως). Στην κυριολεξία شاء = ήθελε.

Αν επαινήσεις κανένα παιδί είναι σχεδόν υποχρεωτικό να πεις maşallah. Νομίζω ότι έσεις λέγετε «να μη βασκαθείς!», έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2010)

Καλημέρα Σίμων

Να σου απαντήσω σε μερικά, για τα άλλα (τα αραβοτουρκικά) υπάρχουν ειδικότερες και ειδικότεροι.

«Φιδέμπορας» είναι αυτός που λέει ψέματα, παραμύθια, μούσια. Δες και εδώ, στο slang.gr. Υποθέτω ότι προέρχεται από τη σκέψη ότι (σχεδόν) κανείς δεν θα ήθελε να αγοράσει φίδια, άρα δεν μπορεί να είναι σοβαρό επάγγελμα.

Τα Σέρρας είναι οι Σέρρες, όπως τις λένε οι ντόπιοι. Ο Ζάζουλας, που κατάγεται από την περιοχή, χρησιμοποιεί σκοπίμως αυτή τη μορφή. Έχει γράψει σχετικά εδώ.

«Δήαρ» δεν είναι _*παρά*_:) το dear σε φιλική ή ειρωνική, κατά περίπτωση, ιντερνετική χρήση, για να μην αλλάζουμε πληκτρολόγιο (ελληνικό > αγγλικό).

Και ναι, λέμε «(φτου) να μη βασκαθείς» ή «(φτου) να μη σε ματιάσουν» (να μη σε κοιτάξει κακό ή βάσκανο μάτι).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2010)

Καλημέρα, Σάιμον. :)

Φιδέμπορας είναι, στη σύγχρονη σλανγκ, αυτός που λέει ψέματα, μούσια, μασάλια.

Για τα _Σέρρας_: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3262. Για την προέλευση του _Σέρραι_: αποτελεί παραφθορά τού παλαιότερου _Σίρις_ ή _Σίρρα_, αρχαίο όνομα τής παιονικής πόλης. Τα αρχαία αυτά ονόματα είναι αγνώστου ετύμου, αλλά θα διαπιστώσεις ψάχνοντας ότι πολλοί τα συνδέουν με το επίσης αρχ. _Σείριος_ — το οποίο είναι κι αυτό αβέβαιου ετύμου.

_Δήαρ_ είναι τρόπος μεταγραφής τής αγγλ. λ. _dear_, διαποτισμένος με υπεραστισμό και τρυφερότητα. 

Για το κακό μάτι και το σχετικό φτύσιμο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3046.

Αλλά απ' ό,τι είδα με πρόλαβε και τα είπε καλύτερα από μένα ο Δρ7χ. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2010)

Ουπς, δεν πρόσεξα ότι είχες πιάσει βάρδια... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2010)

Μπα, δεν είμαι ακόμη full Α/Β όπως είμαι στη βάρδιά μου — ξεκίνησα να απαντώ μαζί με τον καφέ και την πιτούλα μου, και μου πήρε μισή ώρα... Στο ενδιάμεσο εσύ πέρασες, σκούπισες, τέλειωσες κι εγώ ακόμη έγραφα...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2010)

Να πω επίσης ότι _φίδια_ εγώ ακούω από πολύ μικρή στην αργκό να λέγονται τα ψέματα, και μάλιστα τα πολύ τραβηγμένα, π.χ. _Ήρθε χτες ο Γιάννης και μας έλεγε κάτι φίδια ότι έριξε τη Ζιζέλ το καλοκαίρι που είχε πάει διακοπές στη Βραζιλία._ 


seimontadtecwyn said:


> Εδώ ακούγονται συνέχεια inşallah και maşallah. Στα αραβικά το inşallah είναι إن شاء الله in shā’a l-lāh (αν θέλει ο Θεός) και το maşallah είναι ما شاء الله‎ mā shā’a l-lāh (ό, τι θέλει ο Θεός, δηλ. όχι ό, τι θέλει ο Σατανάς, ίσως). Στην κυριολεξία شاء = ήθελε.


_Ίνσαλάχ _είναι αυτό που εδώ λέμε _μακάρι_, δηλαδή κάτι σαν _Θεού θέλοντος_.


seimontadtecwyn said:


> Αν επαινήσεις κανένα παιδί είναι σχεδόν υποχρεωτικό να πεις maşallah. Νομίζω ότι έσεις λέγετε «να μη βασκαθείς!», έτσι δεν είναι;


Οι γείτονες πιστεύουν πολύ στο μάτι, πιο πολύ από εμάς. Έτσι στην Ελλάδα, όπως είπαν και οι αποπάνω κύριοι, λέμε _φτου σου_ κτλ, αλλά όχι τόσο πολύ στο βαθμό που το λένε στην Τουρκία. Εκεί, έχω προσέξει ότι γενικώς το λένε το _μάσαλά_ στους επαίνους, π.χ. τι ψηλή που είσαι, μάσαλά, πόσο αδυνάτισες, ομόρφυνες, μάσαλά, κτλ κτλ.


Τι είναι ο υπεραστισμός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Τι είναι ο υπεραστισμός;


Θα σου πω αν μου πεις επιτέλους για τις ελιές...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2010)

Εκβιαστή! Πάω να ανοίξω το desktop να βρω το συμβόλαιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2010)

Υπεραστισμός (υπερδιόρθωση) (by Zaz) εδώ. Θενξ δήαρ!


----------



## Prwteas (Jan 24, 2010)

Να προσθέσω άλλη λέξη στο θέμα του νήματος. Η μητέρα μου, καταγωγή Καππαδοκία, όταν έρχονται οι (επίσης μικρασιάτισσες) γειτόνισσες για καφέ, ακούω να λένε: "Ψήσε καφέ κι έλα να πούμε τα μεσελέδα μας!"
Ή "Κάτσε να πούμε ένα(ν) μεσελέ!" Εννοώντας, συνήθως, αστείες ιστορίες που συνέβησαν στους προγόνους τους, στις φάρσες που συνήθιζαν να κάνουν (και έκαναν πολλές), καθώς και άλλα ευτράπελα! Επίσης, παλαιότερα άκουγα στο κρατικό ραδιόφωνο μια εκπομπή του Δημήτρη Αδαμόπουλου που λεγόταν: "Μακεδονικά χωρατά και μασάλια". Έκανε ακριβώς αυτό που ήδη περιέγραψα. Έλεγε αστείες ιστορίες, παθήματα, χωρατά κ.λπ.
Παρακολουθήστε πώς ο ίδιος ο Αδαμόπουλος αφηγείται ένα μασάλι/μασλάτι/μαϊσάλι (ή όπως αλλιώς το θέλετε!)
http://6rbtata.com/view/NXR4O3WLXUI/Μουρντάρης_Πεθερός_-_Δημήτρης_Αδαμόπουλος.html


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2010)

Αυτό που λες, Πρωτέα, είναι η τουρκική λέξη mesele, που σημαίνει ζήτημα, θέμα. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν η λέξη είναι αραβικής προέλευσης ή όχι. Πρέπει να μάθω αραβικά, πρέπει να μάθω αραβικά...


----------



## Prwteas (Jan 24, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό που λες, Πρωτέα, είναι η τουρκική λέξη mesele, που σημαίνει ζήτημα, θέμα.



Στην διάλεκτο των καππαδόκων, υπάρχουν και λέξεις αμιγώς τουρκικές, οι οποίες έπαιρναν άλλη εννοιολογική διάσταση. Σε σχέση, λοιπόν, με τον μεσελέ απλώς ανέφερα το πως την χρησιμοποιούν οι ίδιοι οι πρόσφυγες και οι απόγονοί τους και όχι την κανονική της τουρκική σημασία. (Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η διάλεκτος φτιάχτηκε από την ανάγκη των Ελλήνων για "ενδοσυνεννόηση".)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2010)

Δε διαφωνώ, εννούσα ότι δεν είναι η ίδια λέξη με τη λέξη μασλάτι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι, από την ώρα που διάβασα αυτό το _μάσαλα _σιγοτραγουδάω νοερά _Çadırımın üstüne şıp dedi damladı_ (_Allah canımı almadı almadı, Hey rampi rampi!, Rampi rampi rampi rampi *maşallah*_ κτλ κτλ ).


Να σου προσθέσω κι άλλο ένα για το *μάσαλα / μασαλά*: ;)


----------

